# Lg Flatron Problem..



## BaM_bAM (May 17, 2008)

Hey, 

I am having trouble with my one screen. Its an LG Flatron L1730SBFTM.ALUKG.. When you turn it on, the power light doesn't shine. The screen is blank. Has nothing to do with the computer as they still work with other screens(Same model).. 

Thanx so much.. ray:


----------



## websniper (Jul 18, 2008)

Sounds to me like simply a bad monitor. If no power light, try opening it up and look for a fuse. Careful not to touch anything inside. If no fuse call monitor manufacturer and ask questions.


----------

